# vote here for the bbbnet top 25 for december 14!!!



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

don't forget to vote this week!! the voting will commence saturday night after the games and the final results will be posted monday. our poll is better than the ap poll. i think the tv networks should use it instead.  

last week we had 14 people vote. if you haven't voted in the polls, we'd love to have your input.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

do i just list them? well... for DEC 14

1. Florida 
2. Connecticut
3. Kansas
4. North Carolina
5. Duke
6. Kentucky 
7. Arizona
8. Missouri
9. Georgia Tech
10. Stanford
11. Wake Forest
12. Texas
13. Oklahoma
14. Purdue
15. Gonzaga
16. Illinois
17. St. Joseph's
18. Marquette
19. Pittsburgh
20. Cincinnati
21. Syracuse
22. Maryland
23. Wisconsin
24. Dayton
25. Florida State


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Let's get some consistency here Xubrew. The polls have to be at least after the Saturday's games. 

It just makes no sense to have some people voting for the rankings as of "December 14" when it is "December 12". 

And why is Florida still #1 in tpb's poll- that is absurd.


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

yeah, i would recommend waiting until after the games today. i was just posting this as a reminder.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

PUT A LINK IN YA'LLZ SIG!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

This is a temporary list - there are some games tomorrow that can change my rankings.


1. Georgia Tech - They have not been challenged this year in any game (all wins by 10+)
2. UNC - Still riding that win over Illinois. 
3. Kentucky - Huge win today. Takes away the ugliness of last weeks debacle against UCLA.
4. St. Joes - Impressive win this week over BC. Win vs Gonzaga looking more impressive.
5. Oklahoma - Impressive wins at Michigan St and vs Purdue. Purdue is a very underrated team. 
6. Uconn - I still am unimpressed by there performances against cupcakes to date. No quality wins yet, here on reputation and expectations alone.
7. Wake - Undefeated, destruction of Indiana staying in my mind.
8. Pitt - Not really played anybody, but expect them to win when they do
9. Stanford - Kansas. They could still be higher
10. Duke - Have been good since the Purdue game. High expextations.
11. Gonzaga - Only miscue at St. Joes. Big win over Missouri and at Maryland.
12. Vanderbilt - Keep on winning. Marquis victory against what I still think is an underrated Michigan team
13. Kansas - They will keep on movin up. 
14. Arizona - Tested by Marquette. I still think they have top 5 potential. This is a team that can be eliminated in the second round or win the whole damn thing. If they can get the right matchups and avoid foul issues they can be dangerous.
15. Texas - Was ready to move them into #1 or #2 if they had beat Zona. Will be in top 10 before end of season.
16. Purdue - Most underrated team in nation. Very impressive trouncing of Central Michigan today. Hard to beleive that Notre Dame lost to CMU at home.
17. Missouri - Hadn't shown much this year, but showed some me some stuff today despite losing. Can't justify them higher.
18. Cincinnati - blah...
19. Creighton - Very impressive weak. Nice win against an experienced Nebraska team that has played well, and a solid road victory at Fresno.
20. Southern Illinois - Keep on winning
21. Mississippi St - Keep on winning. UAB and Xavier are decent teams, but they will need to get a good win to continue moving up.
22. Murray St - Undefeated. Beat Southern Miss by 40, a team that otherwise had not lost.
23. Auburn - Undefeated, not much substance to the victories
24. Florida St. - Ditto
25. Michigan - Only loss to Vanderbilt, who is proving to be a very solid team/

OTHERS

If Kent St can beat a solid Rhode Island team they might move up into my top 25.

Dayton is undefeated but playing like crap - they are the worst undefeated team in the country right now. Some can see this as a compliment, but it will not get them into my top 25. 

LSU, South Carolina - Undefeated, but what have they really done.

Syracuse, Marqette, Wisconsin - The best 1 loss teams not in the rnakings.

Florida, Illinois - I expect both to be top 25 by year-end, but can't justify two loss teams in top 25.

Michigan St - Still give them kudos for their schedule.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

1. Kentucky
2. North Carolina 
3. Georgia Tech
4. UConn
5. Oklahoma 
6. St. Joseph's
7. Stanford
8. Gonzaga
9. Duke
10. Kansas
11. Arizona
12. Mississippi St.
13. Wisconsin 
14. Louisville
15. Dayton
16. Florida
17. Missouri 
18. LSU
19. Florida St.
20. Creighton

21. Illinois
22. Vanderbilt
23. Syracuse
24. Purdue
25. Marquette


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

my poll:

1. georgia tech
2. stanford
3. kansas
4. connecticut
5. arizona
6. wake forest
7. florida
8. gonzaga
9. saint joseph's
10. north carolina
11. duke
12. kentucky
13. oklahoma
14. purdue
15. cincinnati
16. vanderbilt
17. maryland
18. wisconsin
19. dayton
20. southern illinois



honorable mentions.....

21. pittsburgh
22. missouri
23. mississippi state
24. auburn
25. creighton
26. texas
27. texas tech
28. george washington


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

1) Georgia Tech (there might be some other deserving number 1 teams, but Georgia Tech is the most deserving. They have yet to play an awful game and have yet to be challenged. They're also the only 'real' number one team that hasn't been upset yet)

2) Kentucky (an impressive win in front of a record crowd of 78,129 brings them back near the top. Shot 57%. Tough to win against almost any team considering how big of a homecourt advantage MSU had in that game. Gerald Fitch, Cliff Hawkins, and Chuck Hayes still don't get the national attention they deserve)

3) North Carolina (also have yet to be really challenged. They look great so far and it'll be a great game in Lexington)

4) St. Joe's (let's see...Gonzaga beat Mizzou, St. Joe's beat Gonzaga. Impressive? Yes. Top 5? Definitley)

5) Oklahoma (impressive win over Michigan State. Can they hold onto being a top 5 team?)

6) Gonzaga (still hard to believe this program is a little underrated after they beat Mizzou in OT, isn't it?)

7) Stanford (upset #1 KU without their best player? Watch out)

8) UConn (that loss to Georgia Tech is still stuck in my mind. They have yet to impress me as a team when playing someone who isn't a cupcake)

9) Duke (Ok, so everybody realizes how overrated Michigan State was in the preseason. But when you blow MSU out of their own home court, that's still something impressive)

10) Kansas (suffered the number one curse. Got beat by Stanford but is still loaded with talent. Still has shot at Big 12 and national title)

11) Arizona (impressive comeback against Marquette. Loaded with talent. What a block by Arizona in that game too!)

12) Florida (suffered the #1 curse. Got upset by Maryland and simply got beat by a better team in Louisville. Not a top 10 team yet. Look for them to make rankings run later on in the year)

13) Louisville (so that one loss was a dissappointing. They won't lose many more games, not with Rick Pitino as their head coach. Impressive win over Florida. Francisco Garcia played a great game, despite the tragic murder of his brother. My heart goes out to him and his family)

14) Vanderbilt (woah, Vandy ranked in the top 20? That's right. Impressive wins over Indiana and Michigan. Matt Freije still doesn't get the national attention he deserves)

15) Marquette (showed their potential even without Dwayne Wade. Just happened to be on the wrong end of an Arizona comeback)

16) Texas (loss to Arizona is dissappointing. Still loaded with all kinds of talent. Will break top 10, maybe even top 5.)

17) Wake Forest (undefeated. Absolutely murdered Indiana)

18) Mizzou (lost to Gonzaga, but remember how underrated Gonzaga is. Still played a great game)

19) Purdue (Purdue. Not Purdon't. Win over CMU can be considered impressive for two reasons: CMU had a top 10 draft pick in the NBA draft last season and CMU beat Notre Dame at Notre Dame. Can easily move up higher if they keep on keepin' on)

20) Mississippi State (MSU is winning. They beat WKU, which isn't impressive at all considering that, last time I checked, WKU hasn't won a game yet all season. Semi-solid win over Xavier. Still has yet to prove themselves against a real team. SEC West contender)

21) Illinois (solid 10 point win over Memphis)

22) LSU (like Mississippi State, still has yet to prove themselves against a real team, but all seems well for the Tigers so far. Possible top 10 team later in the year. SEC West contender)

23) Murray State (since their a small conference team, they don't get a lot of attention. However, they're undefeated and beat Southern Miss by, what, 30 points? Or was it 40? Whichever, this is a good team)

24) Michigan (has only lost to Vandy, who is by no means a bad team)

25) Auburn (undefeated. All sounds great for Auburn so far, but like most other SEC teams, they have yet to be tested against a real opponent. SEC West contender)


----------



## bud9man (Dec 3, 2003)

1.	Kentucky
2.	Connecticut
3.	Duke
4.	Kansas
5.	North Carolina
6.	Arizona
7.	Georgia Tech
8.	Oklahoma
9.	Wake Forest
10. Missouri
11. Stanford
12. Illinois
13. St. Josephs
14. Purdue
15. Florida
16. Cincinnati
17. Gonzaga
18. Syracuse
19. Pittsburgh
20. Marquette
21. Dayton
22. Louisville
23. Wisconsin
24. Iowa
25. Vanderbilt


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

1.Kentucky
2.Missouri
3.North Carolina
4.Georgia Tech
5.Wake Forest
6.Cincinatti
7.Stanford
8.South Carolina
9.Mississippi St.
10. Oklahoma
11.Tennesse
12.Pittsburgh
13.Arizona
14.Marquette
15.Conneticut
16.Purdue
17.Auburn
18.Iowa
19.Wisconsin
20.Texas
21.Florida
22.Kansas
23.Vanderbilt
24.Duke
25.Maryland


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 1.Kentucky
> 2.Missouri
> 3.North Carolina
> ...


Ummm. Missouri lost yesterday and are #2. Tennessee got beat by 15 by Nebraska and they are #11. 

Might want to look again.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

1. Georgia Tech
2. Mississippi State
3. Connecticut
4. Kansas
5. North Carolina
6. Arizona
7. Duke
8. St. Josephs
9. Wake Forest
10. Oklahoma
11. Kentucky
12. Stanford
13. Cincinnati
14. Purdue
15. Vanderbilt
16. Missouri
17. Gonzaga
18. Syracuse
19. Florida
20. Marquette
21. Pittsburgh
22. Louisville
23. LSU
24. Illinois
25. Auburn


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 
> 2. Mississippi State
> 
> 24. Kentucky


Anyone else find this completely hilarious and ridiculous? At least UK has actually beaten two teams of importance. MSU has done nothing to be ranked that high.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

^^ Kentucky has looked bad. they've played terrible and won closely. it's not looked good so far. yes they will prolly be ranked #1. but, NO their NOT that GOOD!!


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> ^^ Kentucky has looked bad. they've played terrible and won closely. it's not looked good so far. yes they will prolly be ranked #1. but, NO their NOT that GOOD!!


You're blind. Did you freakin' watch the game yesterday? THEY SHOT 57% OVERALL. If you think going into a world record crowd and winning at all is easy, then that's just stupid. *They played one bad game.* What has MSU done to be ranked that high? NOTHING! UK has at least made history and played two teams that are worth bragging about beating. Also knowing that you're the only one who thinks MSU is that good (which, again, is retarded) is somewhat satisfying when you consider that not even the other MSU fan (rawse) agrees with you. How, and in what way, did UK play bad yesterday? I'm well aware of their more than pathetic game against UCLA, but obviously they've fixed those problems and have since rebounded from all of that.


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

bryan has been consistent. he has ranked them high the whole year and they have yet to do anything to indicate that he is wrong. a lot would say that they have yet to do anything to indicate that he is right either, but i'm sure the same situations arise with the ap and coaches polls. no one really has stanford or wake forest as high as i do either.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>xubrew</b>! a lot would say that they have yet to do anything to indicate that he is right either


Exactly! I'm not saying MSU is bad. You can't be bad with Timmy Bowers and Lawrence Roberts, but what have they done to prove that they're so good right now? I'm just saying wait until they play a major team who will challenge them before ranking them so high. At least UK has played two tough teams (Michigan state isn't tough, but in the kind of atmosphere they played in, it makes the win tough and impressive).

Another point is that whenever someone argues with him and brings up the fact MSU has played virtually nobody, he almost ignores the post entirely.

Bryan, my main point is this; what has MSU done to be ranked so high? I understand you're entitled to your opinion and they're your favorite team, but actually give me a solid answer. Also, how is UK overrated when they go into a crowd of 78,129, with 68,000+ rooting against them, winning against a ranked Michigan State team, and making history?


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>
> Did you freakin' watch the game yesterday?


yep.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 
> 
> yep.


Ah, I'm glad you decided to answer that and completely ignored my whole post. Let's continue the argument in the other thread and let other people post their polls in peace.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Enought arguing, we ain't gon get nothin accomplished like this.

how about we worry more about tha voting, than tha games that happened yesterday?



PEOPLE: VOTE!!


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> Enought arguing, we ain't gon get nothin accomplished like this.
> 
> how about we worry more about tha voting, than tha games that happened yesterday?
> ...


Fine, fine. Agreed.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I can live with Miss St at #2. They are not that good clearly, but anyway, until they lose ...

But Kentucky at #24. I know Brian might think they are overrated, but anything outside of the top 10 is unreasonable.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> But Kentucky at #24. I know Brian might think they are overrated, but anything outside of the top 10 is unreasonable.


Thank you, JuniorNoboa. Bryan, in case you missed my last post, I never meant to infer that MSU was a bad team, or that they shouldn't be ranked. I just feel that you should wait to rank them that high when they beat a team that's worth bragging about. So far, Xavier is that team, which isn't saying much since MSU beat them rather easily (sounds like a good game at least), but when they enter conference play and beat a team like, say, Auburn, LSU, Florida, or, god forbid, Kentucky, that's when you pull out the bragging rights.


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

MY TOP 25 FOR THIS WEEK: 

1. georgia tech 
2. kentucky 
3. duke 
4. conneticut 
5. north carolina 
6. arizona 
7. kansas 
8. oklahoma 
9. wake forest 
10. stanford 
11. texas 
12. gonzaga 
13. st. joes 
14. missouri 
15. pittsburgh 
16. louisville 
17. florida 
18. cincinnati 
19. purdue 
20. syracuse 
21. mississippi state 
22. maryland 
22. wisconsin 
24. dayton 
25. illinois
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
THESE ARENT THE ONLY BOARDS IN TOWN ANYMORE IVE FOUND NEW ONES THAT HAVE AVATARS FOR FREE AND YOU GET ALL THE SaME BeNEFITS THIS WEBSITE GETS IF YOU ARE A SUPPORTING MEMBER, BUT IN THIS ONE YOU GET THOS FOR FREE! TRY IT OUT...

*edited*

no spamming


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GTFan513</b>!
> 
> *edited*


Uh oh. Spam! :uhoh:  Thanks for the link GTFan, I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

1. UConn 
2. Duke 
3. UNC 
4. Georgia Tech
5. Kansas 
6. Arizona
7. St Joe's
8. Kentucky 
9. Oklahoma 
10. Gonzaga 
11. Texas 
12. Stanford 
13. Louisville
14. Missouri 
15. Wake Forest 
16. Illinois 
17. Vanderbelt
18. Purdue 
19. Florida
20. Marquette
21. Cinci 
22. Syracuse 
23. Wisconsin 
24. Maryland
25. Pittsburgh


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

1. Georgia Tech
2. UCONN
3. Kentucky
4. North Carolina
5. Kansas
6. Texas
7. Duke
8. Oklahoma
9. Stanford
10. St. Joe's
11. Gonzaga
12. Missouri
13. Arizona
14. Wake Forest
15. Purdue
16. Illinois
17. Mississippi State
18. Michigan
19. Florida
20. Vanderbilt


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I dont feel like doing this Top 25 but I wouldnt have Illinois outta the list, they still be top 20 at least. Sure they got embarrased to Providence but came back *without Deron Williams* last night and beat a tough Memphis team by 10... 6-2 isnt all that bad :uhoh:


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

UKFan. you made some good points.

*edited my rankings.


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

*editied*

NO SPAMMING, refer to PM----kansasalumn


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

gtfan, i've asked you nicely in a pm to quit posting that link again and again and again. people have seen it. the link is up. they know it is there and how to get there if they wish to visit your site. this is a second request to QUIT SPAMMING!! people do not need to see the link thirty times to know about the site. one link is quite enough. the repetitiveness of it is annoying. do not post it anymore or it will be deleted.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 1) Georgia Tech (there might be some other deserving number 1 teams, but Georgia Tech is the most deserving. They have yet to play an awful game and have yet to be challenged. They're also the only 'real' number one team that hasn't been upset yet)
> 
> 2) Kentucky (an impressive win in front of a record crowd of 78,129 brings them back near the top. Shot 57%. Tough to win against almost any team considering how big of a homecourt advantage MSU had in that game. Gerald Fitch, Cliff Hawkins, and Chuck Hayes still don't get the national attention they deserve)
> ...


No Kansas????????


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 1. Georgia Tech
> 2. Mississippi State
> 3. Connecticut
> ...


#2 come on. they ar ranked 20-30 area in view


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> I dont feel like doing this Top 25 but I wouldnt have Illinois outta the list, they still be top 20 at least. Sure they got embarrased to Providence but came back *without Deron Williams* last night and beat a tough Memphis team by 10... 6-2 isnt all that bad :uhoh:


I have not in a while, but I am going to now. just do a top 20 instead of 25 since bbb.net only does Top 20


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> No Kansas????????


Oh! Thank you kansasalumn! I posted this not too long after waking up, KU must've slipped my mind. I'll edit it right away.

Thanks BryanBailey for editing your rankings. :yes:

EDIT: Ok, KUalumn. I edited my rankings. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Rainmaker203 (Nov 28, 2003)

1.	Kentucky
2.	Georgia Tech
3.	UConn
4.	UNC
5.	Duke
6.	Stanford
7.	Kansas
8.	St Joseph’s
9.	Arizona
10.	Gonzaga
11.	Oklahoma
12.	Wake Forest
13.	Missouri 
14.	Vanderbilt
15.	Texas
16.	Cincinnati
17.	Purdue
18.	Marquette
19.	Louisville
20.	Florida
21.	Mississippi State
22.	Wisconsin
23.	Illinois
24.	Michigan
25. Southern Illinois


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

1. Georgia Tech
2. Connecticut
3. Kentucky
4. North Carolina
5. Arizona
6. Saint Joseph's (beat Gonzaga)
7. Gonzaga
8. Kansas
9. Duke
10. Wake Forest
11. Auburn 
12. Stanford 
13. Oklahoma
14. Texas
15. Missouri
16. Florida
17. Illinois
18. Pittsburgh
19. Southern Illinois
20. Louisville
21. Vanderbilt
22. Mississippi State
23. Marquette
24. Florida State
25. Creighton


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

1. Kentucky
2. UConn
3. Kansas
4. Duke
5. Arizona
6. UNC
7. Georgia Tech
8. Missouri
9. Oklahoma
10. Gonzaga
11. Florida
12. Stanford
13. Texas
14. Wake Forest
15. St. Joseph's
16. Purdue
17. Vanderbilt
18. Louisville
19. Dayton
20. Mississippi State
21. Cincinnati
22. Michigan State
23. Marquette
24. Syracuse
25. Wisconsin


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm still not sure why people are ranking UK number one and not Georgia Tech. Georgia Tech is easily the best team in the country right now. Oh well. To each man his own opinion I guess.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Her are mine finally. I was going to put Kansas #1, but decided against it.

1-Kentucky
2-UCONN
3-Georgia Tech
4-Kansas
5-North Carolina
6-DUKE
7-Arizona
8-Florida
9-Missouri
10-Texas
11-Oklahoma
12-Gonzaga
13-Saint Joseph's
14-Stanford
15-Wake Forest
16-Cincy
17-Louisville
18-Wisconsin
19-Illinois
20-Purdue
21-Vandy
22-Syracuse
23-Pittsburgh
24-Dayton
25-Maryland


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

1. UConn
2. North Carolina
3. Duke
4. Arizona
5. Kentucky
6. Gonzaga
7. Kansas
8. Missouri
9. Oklahoma
10. Georgia Tech
11. Wake Forest
12. Cincinatti
13. Texas
14. Pittsburgh
15. Saint Joseph's
16. Stanford
17. Vanderbilt
18. Purdue
19. Marquette
20. Providence (for the sole reason that nobody else is voting for them)
21. Illinois
22. Syracuse
23. Louisville
24. Wisconsin
25. Auburn

Next in line (no order)
- Maryland
- Murray State
- Dayton
- BYU
- Florida
- Mississippi State
- Michigan
- Florida State
- Michigan State
- Southern Illinois


----------



## MattFlair (May 12, 2003)

1.) Kentucky
2.) Connecticut
3.) Arizona
4.) North Carolina
5.) Duke
6.) Kansas
7.) Wake Forest
8.) Stanford
9.) Georgia Tech
10.) Saint Joseph's
11.) Purdue
12.) Texas
13.) Marquette
14.) Oklahoma
15.) Illinois
16.) Cincinnati 
17.) Pittsburgh
18.) Southern Illinois
19.) Louisville
20.) Dayton
21.) Iowa
22.) Maryland
23.) Syracuse
24.) Missouri
25.) Florida


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

1. Kentucky
2. Connecticut
3. Georgia Tech
4. Saint Joseph
5. Arizona
6. UNC
7. Duke
8. Kansas
9. Stanford
10. Wake Forest
11. Gozaga 
12. Purdue 
13. Oklahoma
14. Illinois
15. Missouri
16. Pittsburg
17. Louisville
18. Cinny
19. Southern Illinois
20. Auburn
21. Marquette
22. Mississippi State
23. Dayton
24. Florida 
25. Maryland


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

anyone else?? the poll will close in 20 minutes. if you want to vote and have not done it yet, make it quick.


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

thanks for voting everyone. if i counted correctly, we had 18 voters, which is more than we've ever had. thank you all. the results will be up in a few minutes.


----------

